
What happened at Fieldbook (startup postmortem, 2018) - acjohnson55
https://medium.com/the-fieldbook-blog/what-happened-at-fieldbook-d70bf25b3968
======
jasoncrawford
I just wrote a 1-year followup to this: [https://jasoncrawford.org/what-
really-happened-at-fieldbook](https://jasoncrawford.org/what-really-happened-
at-fieldbook)

